# The 4th of July Is Around the Corner!



## PamfromTx (Jun 24, 2020)

​


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2020)

This year we in the UK will have a reason to ''celebrate '' the 4th of July....It's the day our Country is opening up again after the Lockdown...


----------



## Gaer (Jun 24, 2020)

Fly your American flag proudly and when it goes by in a parade, take off your hat and put your hand over your heart.  
God bless America!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 24, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Fly your American flag proudly and when it goes by in a parade, take off your hat and put your hand over your heart.
> God bless America!


What part of New Mexico do you live in @Gaer    Have relatives around Albuquerque.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 24, 2020)

Love the forth, (and my country), but, hate the fireworks.   Poor dogs hide under the bed every year.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 25, 2020)

Anyone seen the videos of kid shooting off fireworks in the middle of major cities? Since many organized events are cancelled due to the virus there are rumors the manufacturers are selling illegal fireworks to anyone that will buy them.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 25, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> What part of New Mexico do you live in @Gaer    Have relatives around Albuquerque.


Hi!  Didin't see this till now.  near Ruidoso.


----------



## jujube (Jun 25, 2020)

Ruidoso?  I LOVE Ruidoso!  I had a wonderful week there in 2010 and have always wanted to go back.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 25, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Hi!  Didin't see this till now.  near Ruidoso.


I really like that area and managed to get up there from El Paso several times when I was a teen with my buddies (and minus parents).


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Love the forth, (and my country), but, hate the fireworks.   Poor dogs hide under the bed every year.
> 
> View attachment 111015


I don't blame them. They shoot them off here way past the time to stop.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 27, 2020)

Sadly, no parades here, nor fireworks, due to Covid-19. Sigh.


----------



## 911 (Jun 27, 2020)

On my last July 4th before I retired, I was called to a house that someone was lighting off fireworks and was severely injured. In PA, you’re allowed to have and light fireworks, but nothing that is launched, like bottle rockets or some of the larger cherry bombs.

This man had one of those, what we call, an M80. After he lit it and before he could throw it, the small bomb exploded just as he threw it. After we got him to the hospital, I found out that he had 4 fingers blown off. The M80 is also illegal and we warn people about these every year. Some fuses will burn off in a second or less. He never had a chance, but now he knows why they are not legal.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2020)

Happy Birthday, God bless America warts and all.






When I hear God Bless America I think of this 1872 painting by John Gast.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Progress


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Anyone seen the videos of kid shooting off fireworks in the middle of major cities? Since many organized events are cancelled due to the virus there are rumors the manufacturers are selling illegal fireworks to anyone that will buy them.


Yes, they must be selling them illegally.  I hear them going off half the night here since last month~


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Jul 2, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> This year we in the UK will have a reason to ''celebrate '' the 4th of July....It's the day our Country is opening up again after the Lockdown...


Nice....But not here....We aren't having Fire Works for the first time I've been here, and we are here 45 years….
Have fun hollydolly….


----------



## peppermint (Jul 2, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Fly your American flag proudly and when it goes by in a parade, take off your hat and put your hand over your heart.
> God bless America!


Our flag flies all day and night....God Bless America...Hope it stays that way....


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Jul 3, 2020)

jujube said:


> Ruidoso?  I LOVE Ruidoso!  I had a wonderful week there in 2010 and have always wanted to go back.


Well, If you comeback, we must get together!


----------



## Gaer (Jul 3, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> What part of New Mexico do you live in @Gaer    Have relatives around Albuquerque.


You too! If you get over this way, look me up!


----------



## 911 (Jul 3, 2020)

Speaking of fireworks and penny sticks and so on, anyone ever hear of, see or have experience with a potato bomb? If you have ever experienced these things, then you know that they can cause a lot of damage. I was called to a home in a very upscale area some years ago about people using illegal fireworks.

When I got to the home, an accident had just occurred prior to my arrival. The man that owned the home was an avid golfer and actually had a putting green built in his backyard. As a joke, his nephew made a potato bomb and placed it in the cup, but it never went off. After a few minutes of waiting for it to explode and nothing happened, he told his uncle what he did. His uncle went up to the cup and just as he placed his hand into the cup to grab the bomb, it exploded.

The force of the explosion was so severe that it totally ripped the man’s hand, including destroying his fingers, nerves, muscles and tendons. He would never play golf again. It really did a number on the man psychology. Playing golf to him was everything.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 3, 2020)

edited to delete.
This wasn't meant to be a joke.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 3, 2020)

Sorry Pam,
I didn’t see this


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2020)

Mattatuck Drum Band from Waterbury, CT. led by Drum Major William Pierpont. 
Since 1767, this drum band is the oldest continuous ancient musical band in America. Their uniforms are that of the typical Connecticut regiments.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Jul 4, 2020)

*Continue to be PROUD and FREE......Not only today......but EVERYDAY of your LIVES.*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2020)

"Had a Declaration...I am apt to believe that it will be celebrated, by succeeding Generations, as the great anniversary Festival. It ought to be commemorated, as the Day of Deliverance by solemn Acts of Devotion to God Almighty. It ought to be solemnized with Pomp and Parade, with Shews, Games, Sports, Guns, Bells, Bonfires and Illuminations from one End of this Continent to the other from this Time forward forever more."

※ Letter from John Adams to Abigail Adams, July 3, 1776 ※


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> It ought to be solemnized with Pomp and Parade, with Shews, Games, Sports, Guns, Bells, Bonfires and Illuminations from one End of this Continent to the other from this Time forward forever more."


I can't help but smile at how right he was!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## AmberTea (Jul 4, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Anyone seen the videos of kid shooting off fireworks in the middle of major cities? Since many organized events are cancelled due to the virus there are rumors the manufacturers are selling illegal fireworks to anyone that will buy them.



been watching the news on tv today and hearing about this....


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 4, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Anyone seen the videos of kid shooting off fireworks in the middle of major cities? Since many organized events are cancelled due to the virus there are rumors the manufacturers are selling illegal fireworks to anyone that will buy them.


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I can't help but smile at how right he was!



William Daniels portraying John Adams in the movie "1776" sings "Does Anybody Care". The song was based on this statement.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I can't help but smile at how right he was!


*Yep. And he died on July 4, 1826, as did Thomas Jefferson. Freaky!*


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

James Madison passed away on July 4th five years after Adams and Jefferson.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Yep. And he died on July 4, 1826, as did Thomas Jefferson. Freaky!*


I knew about Adams and Jefferson, but didn't know about Madison 5 years later! Triple freaky.


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

I heard fireworks last night, but not really close. I think it was because they were dedicating the new Legion Post 2 blocks away.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)

He did it the best.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 4, 2020)

*Reminiscing about all the July 4th get togethers with family and friends,* *and all the commemorations, bands playing and firework displays I attended all over Virginia....the lit up skies over the lakes were the best with the reflections of light to be awed by *


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## ohioboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> "Had a Declaration...I am apt to believe that it will be celebrated, by succeeding Generations, as the great anniversary Festival. It ought to be commemorated, as the Day of Deliverance by solemn Acts of Devotion to God Almighty. It ought to be solemnized with Pomp and Parade, with Shews, Games, Sports, Guns, Bells, Bonfires and Illuminations from one End of this Continent to the other from this Time forward forever more."
> 
> ※ Letter from John Adams to Abigail Adams, July 3, 1776 ※
> 
> View attachment 112234



I remember that history fact. He was right, but when he wrote the letter, he was speaking of July 2nd, the date the Resolution was adopted.

His burial site is the only place in the U.S. where 2 President's and their wives are buried by side.
https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/6/john-adams

Toured that, plus the Adams' family home Peacefield. Toured both their Saltbox birth homes also.


----------

